# best design of ported box for home audio use



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

I just picked up a sundown e8v2 and Dayton plate amp that I want to build a box for and replace my hurt Yamaha powered sub. so my question is what is the best design of box for incredible audio and output for home audio usage?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Dumple said:


> I just picked up a sundown e8v2 and Dayton plate amp that I want to build a box for and replace my hurt Yamaha powered sub. so my question is what is the best design of box for incredible audio and output for home audio usage?


Where will this be placed, and what are the dimensions of the room? Also, is the room carpeted, hardwood, or what?


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where will this be placed, and what are the dimensions of the room? Also, is the room carpeted, hardwood, or what?


left corner of a carpeted room 26x26 room TV is in front to the left about 15 ft


----------

